

Milton Friedman's Bitcoin prediction from 1999 [video] - randyrand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UlNxIc9gUMc#t=1490

======
jhess2991
How is this a prediction of Bitcoin?

~~~
randyrand
It's not directly. But bit coin would fit well within that prediction. I am no
editor - I'll concede my title could have been better.

